# 35 db ?



## Jeffouille (24 Juin 2003)

SJ dit que les nouveaux G5 seront deux fois moins bruyant que les derniers G4. Mais j'ai cru comprendre que ceux-çi étaient trés trés bruyant.

Je ne me rend pas bien compte de ce que donne 35 db


----------



## switcheur_fou (24 Juin 2003)

ma climatisation, le module interieur, fait 36 db, c'est vraiment peu.


----------



## Bilbo (24 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small"> Posté  ailleurs à l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * Ils annoncent 35 dB pour le G5, il faudra juger sur pièce. Les G4 MDD 1ere série ont été mesurés à 67 dB.    * 

[/QUOTE]

Plus de détails ici.

De 67 dB à 35 dB, c'est bien plus que deux fois moins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A+


----------



## huexley (24 Juin 2003)

c'est 36 dB éteins


----------



## Luc G (24 Juin 2003)

On attend les tests en MP3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vu le nombre de ventilos à l'intérieur, le bruit doit varier pas mal suivant les moments (ce qui peut d'ailleurs être gênant).

Enfin, j'espère que ce sera raisonnable, parce que a prioir, j'achète (enfin sans doute en septembre-octobre, le temps qu'il y ait un bon pour panther avec et des délais de livraison d'une semaine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## decoris (24 Juin 2003)

bilbo a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Plus de détails ici.
> 
> ...



nan, les dB c'est une échelle logarithmique!!
en fait c'est 1 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 fois mois fort... d'où mon icrédulité...


----------



## Vinche (25 Juin 2003)

La perception humain étant aussi logarythmique enfin presque, c'est bien 10000... fois moins mais la perception elle ne diminue pas temps.
Me demandé pas de combien elle diminue, j'suis en med pas en école d'ingé.


----------



## Jeffouille (25 Juin 2003)

Vinche a dit:
			
		

> * La perception humain étant aussi logarythmique enfin presque, c'est bien 10000... fois moins mais la perception elle ne diminue pas temps.
> Me demandé pas de combien elle diminue, j'suis en med pas en école d'ingé.
> 
> 
> ...



Il faudra en effet "juger sur pieces" ... mais pour moi, si le progrès est si grand, j'achète de suite


----------



## languedoc (26 Juin 2003)

Vinche a dit:
			
		

> * La perception humain étant aussi logarythmique enfin presque, c'est bien 10000... fois moins mais la perception elle ne diminue pas temps.
> Me demandé pas de combien elle diminue, j'suis en med pas en école d'ingé.
> 
> 
> ...


E med, tu me rassures ! J'ai cru que tu étais en agreg d'orthographe


----------



## cham (26 Juin 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> nan, les dB c'est une échelle logarithmique!!
> en fait c'est 1 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 000 fois mois fort... d'où mon icrédulité...  *


Ohlala, on se calme.
Les dB (décibels) sont un méthode de mesure (ici appliquée au niveau sonore). La valeur trouvée dépend de la puissance du son émis mais également de la distance à laquelle vous le mesurez de sa source. Donc le protocole de mesure a bcp d'importance (forcément 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Le seuil de surdité ou de douleur est aux alentours de 120 dB.


Ce qu'il faut retenir, c'est qu'entre deux bruits dont *les valeurs ont 6 dB d'écart*, il existe une différence de *perception* du bruit *du simple au double*. Ex : vous trouverez un ordi à 66 dB deux fois plus bruyant qu'un autre ordi à 60 dB. Donc en passant de 65 à 37 dB, le PowerMac devrait être plus de 5 fois moins bruyant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je soupçonne Apple d'avoir mesuré ça à 18°C, avec un frais bien renouvellé, sec, etc. Bref les conditions idéales qu'on obtient rarement. Enfin, il doit être nettement moins bruyant qd même.


Ce qui est sûr c'est que Steve Jobs s'est mélangé les pinceaux en parlant de "65 à 37 dB" et de "2 fois moins de bruit" en même temps. L'une des deux phrases comporte une erreur.


----------



## ederntal (26 Juin 2003)

cham a dit:
			
		

> *
> Ohlala, on se calme.
> Les dB (décibels) sont un méthode de mesure (ici appliquée au niveau sonore). La valeur trouvée dépend de la puissance du son émis mais également de la distance à laquelle vous le mesurez de sa source. Donc le protocole de mesure a bcp d'importance (forcément
> 
> ...



mais steve jobs n'as pas parler de 65db lors du keynote je croit ?! Et puis les 65db c'est les PMG4 d'aout avec l'alim super bruyante non ?!


----------



## amufa (26 Juin 2003)

L'échelle logarithmique est conçue de telle manière que, lorsqu'une source sonore est multipliée par 2, le niveau est augmenté de 3 dB.
Ainsi, par exemple, 2 conversations identiques et         simultanées, dont le niveau sonore est de 50 dB, ne         donneront pas 100 dB, mais 53 dB.
Il faudrait diviser par 10 le trafic automobile pour réduire de 10 dB le niveau sonore d'une rue, à condition que la vitesse des véhicules reste la même

http://www.acoustique-consultant.fr/2_lexiq.htm

Ainsi 35db donne une sensation auditive équivalent à une pièce de séjour calme alors que 60db l'équivalent d'un grand magasin

Pour consulter le tableau de l'échelle des sons :

http://www.educreuse23.ac-limoges.fr/lyceefavard/realisations/Le%20Son/%C3%A9chelle_des_d%C3%A9cibels.htm


----------

